# what age can my puppy start having treats?



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

my puppy is nearly 9 weeks old, im already trying to train her with a few things and i thought a treat for doing it would be good and help with the training, but i dont know what age she can have treats or what treats to give her


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

All the pet places sell puppy treats !
Mine had them from 8 wks


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

the ones ive seen in the shops all say 4 months on the packet, what do you give yours


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Paula

My Poppy is 9 weeks old too. We use 1/2 of 2 of her feeds as treats. So at 12pm and 5pm we keep half of her food back and then use it to try and train her and it really works!

When I looked in my local pet shop they only had treats for 12 weeks plus so I was confused too but since being on this website I think there are lots of little treats for 8 weeks plus!

Good Luck,

Annie and a freshly bathed fluffy Poppy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the day you got her lol so can get reats any time. id stay away from shop treats uless rely soft and very smelly. but at home you can use chicken, cheese, ham, hot dogs, peanut butter on a spoon etc. you want to give her bits no bigger than a pinky nail. or you will fill her up. 


also train before dinner time. if you try training after a meal she will be less interested.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just read the back of the pack some you have to be ... I think 9 months but it is stated or try very small pieces of cheese, dried liver or liver cake... loads of recipes on line and a very high value reward for most pups x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Pets at home do some, check the packets, as long as they're small and soft you should be ok but remember they will fill them up !


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i had no idea i could give her our sort of food at this age,and cheese i would never have given her i thought it would make her have a upset tummy, i will cook her some chicken breast and try that, thanks for your help. Annie great idea with using some of her food


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you've any cheese just cute really small cubes you'll have sit under control in no time x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i really didnt know dogs liked cheese but im going to try that too, shes doing so well already with her training so this will be a lovely reward for her


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

You could just get a small bag of puppy kibble different to her main food as treats - even a small bag of Origen puppy kibble would be much more cost effective than the really expensive little bags of commercial puppy treats. Flo likes frozen peas as treats as well.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

frozen peas, lol thanks for all the advice


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter adores honey nut loops and cheerios. He will sit, shake hands, high five and walk round the garden on his lead for them. He also loves thin sticks of carrots which he likes to play around the kitchen floor with first and he always waits patiently while my daughter eats an apple as he loves to eat the apple core.


----------

